# This weekend's tankless install



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I went out on Friday to check out a heater. 50 gallon direct vent, leaking bad...so I sold her a tankless. 

Here's the T&P before...very amusing!!









The rest of the heater was just as bad. Galvanized to copper, crappy piping job.

Here's the new.


















The house is piped in PEX, so I did my connections in copper and ran out 24", then connected to the PEX.

I hard-piped the gas so you all wouldn't call me bad names :thumbup:


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

I would add some straps on the PEX, otherwise looks good


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice job.
So how do you like those A.O.Smith tankless units? Do they perform as expected? etc etc
Never done one of them myself but installed alot of A.O.Smith tank type.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

you need a trap in the condensate line? what does it drain into?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I'd suggest more strapping on the gas line, the exhaust piping looks easy to install, I like that!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Not bad.....for a goalie. :laughing::jester:

Looks nice Mr. Roark.


----------



## localguy630 (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks good. Think you do need to loop your condensate. Have you ever used the ubbink vent pipe? It's concentric and pretty easy to work with.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Good luck with it, I don't trust smiths.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> you need a trap in the condensate line? what does it drain into?


Maybe a stupid question, but what is the trap for on condensate line?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

to prevent products of combustion from dumping out into the living space


:no: that ish is scary right there


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

love2surf927 said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but what is the trap for on condensate line?


You can see it on page two, same vent pipe used in the op pic.

http://www.hotwater.com/resources/l...-venting---accessories-brochure-(ebgbr00110)/


----------

